# 98 VR6 AAA, burning oil fast, just replaced pump, pan, and pickup



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

ok need help on this one, i just did the pan on my vr (pancaked) and also my pickup, pump and drive shaft.. along with a full oil change of course.

problem is now i am going through a qt. of oil a week i've read up alittle so far and i dont think its my rings or guides going because it was great on oil before replacing them parts. 
i read one where someone said the oil filter they chose cause it to burn oil, something about the spring insides tension?? neway, anyone else have this happen and have some insite?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If you aren't leaking oil, you must be burning it. And I have never heard of a new pump causing a motor to burn oil. Did you change the type or weight of oil from what you had in it before you did the pan/pump swap?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

yea thats what i figured happened, i changed it back to 10w40 to be safe. :beer:


----------

